# Game 80: Celtics @ Heat (4/10 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 10, 2011 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Murder Them Please


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Play defense. Be physical. Win.

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just please win. Im so sick of losing to these pricks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Go Boston! Need the Celtics to win so they can eliminate the Heat with home court. Don't want this Heat team anywhere near my Bulls.:gopray:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I will only consider this a big game if we win :laugh:

Seriously though, a win here would be such a huge boost for this team's confidence heading into the playoffs.

Its all on Wade here. 12.3ppg on 26% shooting and 18 turnovers in 3 games this season vs Boston. Then add in Ray Allen destroying us from 3 and it's been about as bad as Wade has ever played against an opponent. Cant think he played any worse in a 3 game span vs a team in a season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^I knew Wade had played bad vs the Celtics, I didn't realise it was THAT bad. C'mon Wade, this is a pretty big game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would think Perkins being gone should help Wade in terms of finishing at the rim. If he just plays like he always does, he'll rip Boston up. It's all mental for him(and for the team in general)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I would think Perkins being gone should help Wade in terms of finishing at the rim. If he just plays like he always does, he'll rip Boston up. It's all mental for him(and for the team in general)







Wade doesn't care about Perkins.

In all seriousness though, I agree. Jermaine is only just back so we should look to attack him, and Krstic isn't the same defender Perk is. Shaq's out too, so we should look to drive as much as possible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We lost that game to the Thunder though


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just wanted an excuse to post that dunk if I'm honest :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Jermaine O'Neal starts for Boston


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Damp is inactive. He's gone from starting 22 straight, to DNP-CD to inactive within a a couple of days.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Almost game time! This is the one that matters. Let's get this W.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 fouls on Bosh already


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great start as usual against the Cs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-2 Boston to start

This team just hits everything against us. And of course, Wade leaves Allen and it burns him once again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Teams get so up to play us it's incredible. Have we even once got a team's worst night of the year? Doubt it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Juwan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st dumb turnover by Wade. He seriously goes dumb against this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Juwan to Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and Juwan making some nice passes to each other


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd dumb turnover by Wade...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** liek that KG 3 is why the Celtics beat the Heat. Just miss your goddamn shots that you are supposed to miss for once.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Wade jump with nobody around him then try to throw the ball away? He acts like a scrub when he plays Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Joel...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel kill yourself forever, you almost hurt Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-21 after 1

nice end to the quarter after getting down 11-2 to start


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I seriously just want the percentages for both teams to be normal for once. Ray you are allowed to have a bad game. KG you are allowed to miss end of shotclock threes. No seriously you don't have to shoot lights out literally every time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else notice the staggered Wade + LeBron rest pattern? I think we're trying out our playoff 8 man rotation this game.

Joel is playing amazing. I know people will probably want to blame him for passing out to Miller but he was not open for a dunk and Miller's pass after that was bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 0-4 from the field. Pretty much anything that can go wrong for this team against Boston, usually goes wrong. Like an over 50% 3pt shooter since joining the Heat, missing his 1st 2 wide open 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bibby 0-4 from the field. Pretty much anything that can go wrong for this team against Boston, usually goes wrong.


At least Wade isn't in full-retard mode but that is countered by Bosh (who is NEVER in foul trouble) picking up an early 2


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel's shotblocking and rebounding activity have totally turned this game on its head. Beautiful work out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

joel strings together disaster stretches like no other. sometimes i wonder if his blocks and off rebounds arent cancelled out by his numerous blunders. and why do the celtics always play their best basketball against us? even pre big 3. they looked awful against the bulls. yet, for us to look this sloppy and be leading bodes well


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a shame that the refs keep calling all this away from the ball activity on plays which would have resulted in layups for us.

Joel is continuing to dominate the entire flow of the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

jj needs to cut that unnecessary kicking out. just hit the shot. youre not one of our scorers, dont NEED you going to the line. especially that one, waaaay too obvious. i think i just read damp isnt even in the building. this isnt good. he mustve done or said something wrong. damn. i like damp here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay Spo, time to take Miller out of the game. You went a little too long with him as usual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

Get hot, please....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MM finally makes a three and it barely rolls in haha


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And just as I say that Miller hits a three :laugh:

Most frustrating Heat player I've ever seen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahhaa Rio trying to step over KG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Bosh on Garnett and not Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Riooooooooooooooooooooooo please have a non-Rio game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Take Bosh off Garnett. He's killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great stretch of play by Mario on both ends right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That's like 3 and-1's that have rolled off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Garnett never misses that shot against us..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron off the steal!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO always starting **** haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at UD :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone is officially awake for this game. Lebron its time to activate manbearpig.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

mike miller is back in the lockerroom apparently after aggravating the thumb. dude...i miss dorell, real bad. ive never seen lebron beef like that. i like it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel with the crushing screen to free up Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time out?! WTF?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh RAWWRR IM A DINOSAUR


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

THAT'S WHAT I WANT TO SEE BOSH!

Joel having the most complete all around gave I've ever seen him play. He really needs to be our starting center.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel and Mario are seriously owning bitches tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent D by Bosh and Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sprained left thumb for Miller. Return listed as questionable.

So its not the same thumb that he injured.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can anybody see the case for bias with the last couple sequences of this game? Hilariously bad officiating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-40 at the half

Good half. Outscored them by 16 after going down 9 early.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the playoffs version of the Heat. Some angry mother****ers led by manbearpig.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> After intensity of this game, the Heat will have trouble getting riled up for tomorrow night in Atlanta.


Totally agreed here. Even with a win today, that 2nd seed is far from locked in. That game tomorrow will be the toughest game of the season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NBA refs have their own chant "CHEAT THE HEAT!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ugh that would have been a sweet alley oop

BIBBY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

great bounce and great hustle by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I managed to escape my girlfriend and I'm here for the second half! 

Up 12, very nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ZZZ again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z still owns those tip ins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel in for Z. Great minutes for Z.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade in playoff effort mode on defense


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need to cut down on these turnovers a bit, even though we have the big lead. 14 turnovers is far too many.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another 2 bunnies missed around the rim by Bosh and Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is Rondo hitting jumpers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh!

Great hustle!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade with the HUGE block then CHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIS


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the intensity on defense right now. I don't know what's up with Boston, whether they've actually dropped off this much or if they're playing a bit possum, but I like how we're trying to prove a point.

Dwyane Wade blocks it as I type! Then Bosh with the hustle and1!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

WADE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel2Juwan

The unstoppable duo :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel dropping dimes now?! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel and Juwan... tears in my eyes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We all had the same reaction :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** you pierce


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel sets the best screens in the entire league. I watch a lot of basketball and I don't see anybody better than him in the game right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Joel!

Beautiful


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joellllllllllllllll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-59 after 3

Gotta keep this up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Running a play for Joel to end the quarter!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is something like what they envisioned when they gave Joel 5 years 18 million


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron called that play to Chalmers as soon as he got the rebound. He did the same thing to Bosh when they failed on an alley oop earlier. ****ing awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This feels great


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Was that a Delonte sucks chant? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big baby did that on purpose. No doubt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Was that a Delonte sucks chant? :laugh:


Boston sucks


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Boston sucks


Ah right. Either one fits right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Celtics cant out-thug this team. None of these dudes are going to take their ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

beautiful set play from the out of bounds


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

i love that all of our homemade chants end with "suck." and for those following along with me, dampier has joined his mates on the bench. what the hell is going on there?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

good timeout


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thought we were gonna go a whole game without there being a point where I wanted to kill Mario. So Close..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, thought we were gonna go a whole game without there being a point where I wanted to kill Mario. So Close..


Yeah, lol. Did you see the play earlier where he almost lost the inbounds pass from Wade out of bounds just being stupid? I thought that was going to be the Mario moment of the game.

@ Jace: I really could care less about Damp. I think the only reason he's here is cause Riley caved to the media firestorm early in the year that we needed a big and/or because of the Haslem injury. I think he has been pretty crappy. He took Magloire's role and I feel Magloire does a better job being Magloire than Damp.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has been very good defensively today but he's still awful on offense. 4-12 shooting and 3 turnovers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stupid rebound between Bosh and Joel then. Don't let them back into this please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 run just like that by the Celtics

Wade just cannot hit anything against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

huge shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you based god for Mike Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

About ****ing time they called that foul on Rondo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

wow. and everyone was calling this a victory already. our pgs have been assy mcgee from 3. as i type, guess what happens...there you go bibster!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great follow up by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrris BOSH nice follow up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bibby is like the complete opposite to Miller for me. He hits shots that start runs, and he hits shots that end their runs. He can hit shots when he's cold, and he can suddenly get hot. 

Has Mike Miller scored a meaningful point this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice little answer to Boston's run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Almost forgot about Troy Murphy until I saw Mike Wallace's tweet...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Do these guys ever play Troy Murphy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig has dominated this game today


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Troy Murphy sucks, so no


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Do these guys ever play Troy Murphy?


Guy has been awful when he has played. I knew he'd never play for them. 

Still dont get why he didnt sign here, but its looking like a blessing that we didnt cut one of the centers to sign him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice little ovation for Carlos there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan with another J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"MINE!" 

Always know when Jamaal is in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tomorrow's game is gonna be very difficult.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's not have a hangover against Atlanta now. Take them out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 100-77

Huge win for the Heat. No matter what they will say after this game, they absolutely needed to win like this today.

Lebron was obviously POTG. Mario and Joel were huge as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Arroyo the only one shaking hands the rest of the Celtics already headed in the locker room. Bunch of chumps. I hate this team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shout out for Dwyane. Numbers don't show it, but he was awesome defensively today, so much effort. If we can play this intensity of D in the playoffs, I like our chances.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron POTG but major props to Joel/Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ßen said:


> Shout out for Dwyane. Numbers don't show it, but he was awesome defensively today, so much effort. If we can play this intensity of D in the playoffs, I like our chances.


His defense is more important than his offense against Boston. We know he can shut down Ray, we just need that effort from him every night and should get it in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brendan_Tobin Brendan Tobin
> by SedanoShow
> Screaming from #celtics locker room I'm guessing KG but what do I know o #outsidethedoor


Love it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What is it with these teams when they lose to the Heat, they just go insane?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Defense was awesome today..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reason why Damp was inactive..


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erick Spoelstra said the next few days to be used to help Erick Dampier rest his knees, but said there is no actual problem.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Do these guys ever play Troy Murphy?


I'm not gonna say I'm happy with Troy being so terrible, but it was pretty funny to hear Celtics fans thinking us signing him nullified the loss of Perkins. Count one for Floods, I guess.

It is painful to see the Celtics struggling, but seeing the delusional, retarded New Englanders squirm over it gives it some humor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

According to ESPN Mike Miller sprained his other thumb, and that's why he wasn't out there in the second half. Could be a blessing in disguise, because I think James Jones plays a little better than Mike consistently. I trust James Jones a lot more on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Didn't I declare Mike Miller dead a few weeks ago?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd rather play with 4 men than Miller right now. Is that too far?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man it feels good to finally...FINALLY...beat this team


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I was alone cheering in the bar, people thought I was a weirdo.

hahahaha

#MiamiHeatFanInMontreal


----------



## La_Verite (Mar 28, 2011)

futuristxen said:


> What is it with these teams when they lose to the Heat, they just go insane?


I know what mean. The Bulls do it to teams to. Teams cry (Miami), coaches retire(Utah), coaches fired(pacers), players fight with coaches (Milwaukee bucks), etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big praise for the Warden


> “Anthony killed us today by himself,” Garnett said after the Heat's 100-77 victory over Boston at AmericanAirlines Arena, a win Miami desperately needed after so many meltdowns and disastrous defeats against its biggest Eastern Conference nemesis.





> Anthony has probably cost James more potential assists than any other teammate this season. But Anthony is starting to make up for those missed opportunities by making baskets when the ball comes his way near the rim.
> 
> “I just try to stay in Joel's ear,” James said of the Heat's leading shot-blocker. “When he's on the floor, he's always thinking defense. And rightfully so because he's really good. But he has to be aggressive on the offensive end, too. I got on him today. D-Wade made a pass to him right under the rim, and he threw it back out and it was a turnover. So I'm staying on him. D-Wade stays on him. We can't ever have a player out there that's not confident in his ability.”
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> big praise for the Warden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:, damn, Smithi you just got a new sig.

Gotta love Joel - he's basketball comedy out there sometimes, but dude is improving as the season goes on. His energy is infectious.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Gotta love Joel - he's basketball comedy out there sometimes, but dude is improving as the season goes on. *His energy is infectious.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Joel's progression the last few months has been amazing. He can finally finish wide open plays right next to the rim. This is a huge development. He also isn't dropping passes much either. If he can start doing at least that, then he is basically our Ben Wallace.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep:

Well, Ben Wallace minus the defensive rebounding ability.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd still love to see some Heat fan put together a Joel Anthony '10-'11 blooper reel with all the hilariously awful offensive plays he's made (or not made) this season. I swear that thing would be about 20 minutes long :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> :yep:
> 
> Well, Ben Wallace minus the defensive rebounding ability.


And the post game....ha.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I'd still love to see some Heat fan put together a Joel Anthony '10-'11 blooper reel with all the hilariously awful offensive plays he's made (or not made) this season. I swear that thing would be about 20 minutes long :laugh:


poor guy. it's to the point where when he misses point blank it's not surprising. the good thing is, he can only get better offensively, and we saw that in yesterdays game.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulation Miami Heat.

This was a must win for Miami. I don't think the Heat or Bulls could beat the Celtics in game seven if played in Boston. I believe this Heat team could win a title this year.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Job said:


> I believe this Heat team could win a title this year.


there is no doubt that they can. we have just as much of a shot as any other "elite" team. the question is will they (big 3 AND role-players) play well enough to get it done.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I rag on him as hard as anyone but GO JOEL! GO RECENT JOEL!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like what I saw in Joel on offense but especially in rebounding. If he can rebound this well the next season, he can seriously start to be compared to big ben.

keyword is start


----------

